# Requesting Donations



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

As most of you are aware, each year the American Maltese Association has a National Specialty Dog Show. Every year at the AMA National Specialty, the AMA has a Rescue Raffle & Auction where the AMA raffles or auctions off donated items. Each item donated generates the funds needed to pay vital veterinary costs for the Maltese the AMA rescues and adopts.

And as you are all aware, with the downturn in the economy, the number of Maltese in rescue has risen. Therefore, AMA would greatly appreciate if you would be kind enough to donate any new items (i.e. dog beds, dog toys, crates, breed specific gift items) or money or gift cards for our Rescue Raffle. Your name will be listed as a donor to the AMA Rescues in the AMA show catalogue and AMA membership newsletters. 

Raffle donations should be mailed to:

Sharon Binger – AMA Rescue Raffle Donation
3015 NE 86th St.
Vancouver, WA 98665

More information about the Specialty can be found at the AMA website: www.americanmaltese.org.

Thank you in advance for anything you can do to help these little creatures in need. :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thanks for the reminder!! *goes to donate stuff*


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I will mail my donation tomorrow. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me! I got so busy with Christmas and a new grandson, I forgot I promised to donate a show bow sampler. :brownbag: 

I mailed it off today!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Can they use clothes?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 16 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746469


> Can they use clothes?[/B]


Absolutely Maggie, at this point I think they will welcome any donations. :ThankYou: Its very tight this year with the poor economy. 

Thank you all again for your generosity!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

When do they need the donations by? I'm sure I have some things I just have to find an extra minute in the day to look through them.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 16 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746497


> When do they need the donations by? I'm sure I have some things I just have to find an extra minute in the day to look through them.[/B]


The Specialty isn't until May 26, but I'm sure they could use the donations by early May so they can get it all organized? Thank you Angelyn!

And thank you Stacy, Deb and Marj as well!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 16 2009, 06:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746491


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 16 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746469





> Can they use clothes?[/B]


Absolutely Maggie, at this point I think they will welcome any donations. :ThankYou: Its very tight this year with the poor economy. 

Thank you all again for your generosity!
[/B][/QUOTE]


You got it! :thmbup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. I have lots of items to donate and will try to get them off within the next week or two.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 9 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742125


> As most of you are aware, each year the American Maltese Association has a National Specialty Dog Show. Every year at the AMA National Specialty, we have a Rescue Raffle & Auction where we raffle or auction off donated items. Each item donated generates the funds needed to pay vital veterinary costs for the Maltese we rescue and adopt.
> 
> And as you are all aware, with the downturn in the economy, not only has the number of Maltese in rescue risen, but donations have fallen unfortunately. Therefore, AMA would greatly appreciate if you would be kind enough to donate any new items (i.e. dog beds, dog toys, crates, breed specific gift items) or money or gift cards for our Rescue Raffle. Your name will be listed as a donor to the AMA Rescues in the AMA show catalogue and AMA membership newsletters.
> 
> ...


Tami - Can we donate online? It's so much easier than getting out the checkbook, writing the check, addressing the envelope...I think if they
made this possible, they might get more donations.


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 16 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746555


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 9 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742125





> As most of you are aware, each year the American Maltese Association has a National Specialty Dog Show. Every year at the AMA National Specialty, we have a Rescue Raffle & Auction where we raffle or auction off donated items. Each item donated generates the funds needed to pay vital veterinary costs for the Maltese we rescue and adopt.
> 
> And as you are all aware, with the downturn in the economy, not only has the number of Maltese in rescue risen, but donations have fallen unfortunately. Therefore, AMA would greatly appreciate if you would be kind enough to donate any new items (i.e. dog beds, dog toys, crates, breed specific gift items) or money or gift cards for our Rescue Raffle. Your name will be listed as a donor to the AMA Rescues in the AMA show catalogue and AMA membership newsletters.
> 
> ...


Tami - Can we donate online? It's so much easier than getting out the checkbook, writing the check, addressing the envelope...I think if they
made this possible, they might get more donations.
[/B][/QUOTE]

****
Thanks Bonniesmom, that's what I would like to know too. Can we donate on line? That would be the easiest and quickest way. Also, what is the $ range that is donated.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Mar 16 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746554


> Thanks for the reminder. I have lots of items to donate and will try to get them off within the next week or two.[/B]


Oh Lynn, thank you so much. I know you have so much on your mind right now..... :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Mar 18 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747833


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 16 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746555





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 9 2009, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742125





> As most of you are aware, each year the American Maltese Association has a National Specialty Dog Show. Every year at the AMA National Specialty, we have a Rescue Raffle & Auction where we raffle or auction off donated items. Each item donated generates the funds needed to pay vital veterinary costs for the Maltese we rescue and adopt.
> 
> And as you are all aware, with the downturn in the economy, not only has the number of Maltese in rescue risen, but donations have fallen unfortunately. Therefore, AMA would greatly appreciate if you would be kind enough to donate any new items (i.e. dog beds, dog toys, crates, breed specific gift items) or money or gift cards for our Rescue Raffle. Your name will be listed as a donor to the AMA Rescues in the AMA show catalogue and AMA membership newsletters.
> 
> ...


Tami - Can we donate online? It's so much easier than getting out the checkbook, writing the check, addressing the envelope...I think if they
made this possible, they might get more donations.
[/B][/QUOTE]

****
Thanks Bonniesmom, that's what I would like to know too. Can we donate on line? That would be the easiest and quickest way. Also, what is the $ range that is donated.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dorothy and Pam - What a great idea! Let me look into this and set it up and get right back to you with the info.......Thank you for the great suggestion!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Please submit donations to Sharon Binger, address in first post.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tami,

I just mailed some of my jewelry items today to Sharon. I was told that non dog related items are also welcome for the raffle.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 18 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747958


> Tami,
> 
> I just mailed some of my jewelry items today to Sharon. I was told that non dog related items are also welcome for the raffle.[/B]



Thank you Reva, that is great to know! I'm sure your jewelry will be a big hit, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Please submit donations directly to Sharon Binger, address in first post.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tami,

I finished the donation items I was working on and mailed them out today. 

Thanks again for your help in letting me know what was needed.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 25 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751382


> Tami,
> 
> I finished the donation items I was working on and mailed them out today.
> 
> Thanks again for your help in letting me know what was needed. [/B]



Oh thank you Allison!! I can't wait to see your beautiful work!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746408


> Thanks for reminding me! I got so busy with Christmas and a new grandson, I forgot I promised to donate a show bow sampler. :brownbag:
> 
> I mailed it off today![/B]



Thank you for the bows Marj, Sharon has told me they are beautiful!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Reva - Sharon received the jewelry, thank you sooooo much for sharing your fabulous work for this great cause!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Mar 26 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751792


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746408





> Thanks for reminding me! I got so busy with Christmas and a new grandson, I forgot I promised to donate a show bow sampler. :brownbag:
> 
> I mailed it off today![/B]



Thank you for the bows Marj, Sharon has told me they are beautiful!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was glad to help!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Just dropped my package in the mail. Sorry I've been so slow, maybe next year I'll be more on top of things.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Apr 1 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755160


> Just dropped my package in the mail. Sorry I've been so slow, maybe next year I'll be more on top of things.[/B]


Oh no worries, Angelyn, I'm sure it will arrive in plenty of time. Thank you very much for your donation!!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I was just informed that solicitations for donations to my paypal account are not allowed on Spoiled Maltese, so if you can donate items or money, please feel free to send it directly to Sharon Binger.

For those that have donated via paypal, the money has been sent to Sharon. Thank you all for your support of the AMA Rescue!


----------

